# My Lola. A female. Developed an iching problem



## Capri1968 (Sep 29, 2021)

Recently my Cockapoo Lola developed an itching program. She does not eat store boughten food since I found out she had an allergy to chicken. I have been making her food for awhile . Deer and moose burger. Beef heat. Beef kidney. Beef liver . Peas, carrots. Removed the rice and potatoes. Not all proteins at once i change it up. And she never had any issues. But lately she has started scratching alot. Treated her for fleas and mites with medication. Bathed her with no soap. Any ides as to what might be going on with her? Going to start giving her fish oil in her food and see if that helps. Any sensible info would be appreciated. Thanks from me and Lola


----------



## MrMotivations (Mar 14, 2015)

Capri1968 said:


> Recently my Cockapoo Lola developed an itching program. She does not eat store boughten food since I found out she had an allergy to chicken. I have been making her food for awhile . Deer and moose burger. Beef heat. Beef kidney. Beef liver . Peas, carrots. Removed the rice and potatoes. Not all proteins at once i change it up. And she never had any issues. But lately she has started scratching alot. Treated her for fleas and mites with medication. Bathed her with no soap. Any ides as to what might be going on with her? Going to start giving her fish oil in her food and see if that helps. Any sensible info would be appreciated. Thanks from me and Lola


Many pet nutrition professionals will state that providing one's dog with all the trace minerals and probiotics, to maintain a healthy immune system, is difficult, costly, and often disappointing. I have a friend who formulates pet diets. Perhaps a commercially available fresh pet food will help. That may take a couple months. Good luck! 🐩<--LittleLucy


----------

